# need a little help



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi i need some help, i was lookin for pieces, preferable that you could dance (is for a theater play), but with a mystic feel, something like danny elfman ice dance, with a magic mystic feel, but also romantic 
thanks a lot
mau


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

loreena mckennitt


----------



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks a lot david, 
anyone else


----------

